# Abv ?



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I started a 2 gallon batch of 'beer' from left overs. After the initial vigorous fermentation, I thought, what the heck, I'll add some left over sugar syrup (conveniently on hand), and see what happens. Fermentation picked back up. I thieved out a few ounces tonight to see what was going on. It is a good stout ale. 

I might think about stopping the ferment, as it tasted potent, and strong. But the main question is how might I determine the ABV, since I messed with the sugar during fermentation? All my calculations rely on OG - FG...and I messed with that math by adding fermentables...


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

At this point, you'll just have to judge the effect it has on you to guestimate the ABV.

Explain what you mean by "left overs."

"I started a 2 gallon batch of 'beer' from left overs"


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

As Barry said: let us know what the leftovers are, and what kind of syrup (light or heavy) and we may be able to reckon it pretty closely. See the Intro to Meadmaking for a brief tutorial on figuring gravities and alcohol content.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I made a batch of Irish stout and Sierra Nevada clone- both 5 gallons.

I had read that those who distill might reuse grain several times. SO, I re-sparged the grains from both recipes at 160 degrees for 30minutes, .5ounce of hop pellets, boiled for 45 minutes, added a pound of honey, came up with an OG of 1.050 in two gallons. Thought WTH, I'll see if I come up with anything decent. 

After the original vigorous ferment at 68 degrees, I added two cups of heavy syrup, left over from making syrup for my hives. The gravity now is 1.010 and still bubbling. The flavor is decent, sweet, the body rather stout, and the ABV seems perhaps a bit intense. Could be that intensity is from lots of yeast still in suspension, dunno that much yet...

I put some into a flip top bottle two days ago, when I took a gravity reading, and opened tonight- was a gusher.

We are learning as we go, certainly any observations/comments are welcome


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Bottled too early, it's still fermenting. You'll need to don work gloves and "burp" the pressure out of the rest of the bottles or they'll burst. If it was a real gusher, they're close to grenading so put them in the fridge for 24 hours before opening each into a utility sink.

You likely can't save this batch without pouring it all back into a fermenter and risking the oxidation and contamination; it just isn't safe. Bottle grenades are no joke; wear eye protection the first one, and only take off if it's no worse than a somewhat shook-up beer.

FWIW, your effective OG would be 9 points higher for 16 oz heavy syrup (1 lb sugar at 45 PPG into 5 gallons solution).


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

point well taken on the grenade issue- 

Also, thanks for the SG data.


----------

